# Shark fishing questions



## gonefishin1469 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll be in the area in a few weeks to shark fish with my son (no boat). Staying near the Navarre Pier. I have a Penn 9/0 reel with a 80-130 class rod and I Kayak baits out. Question is: would I have better luck fishing from the Navarre Beach Causeway, the pier, the beach, or elsewhere? I am fairly new to this and welcome any tips or suggestions. I am aware of the new regs and have the shore based permit. Looking to catch any size sharks. Thank you in advance. Sounds like sunset/night is the best time?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Sounds like you have it just about figured out. I'd set up on the beach for the evening/night. You oughta be able to hook something.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishin1469 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you Diggety, I told my son we would have better luck this time, not so good in other parts of FL last year


----------



## Jackfish281 (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is a trick you can use. Make some doughballs with cornmeal, oatmeal and oil. Throw them down under lights on bridge and you will soon have bait fish. Sharks will show up soon enough


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

go down the beach away from other people.... you dont want to catch one, and have people yelling at you to set it free!!!! set it free!!! and become a social media star. 

Good luck, time with a bait in the water, will produce a shark....


----------



## gonefishin1469 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I certainly dont want to hurt, scare or upset anyone


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gonefishin1469 said:


> I certainly dont want to hurt, scare or upset anyone


Complete opposite of my plan.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Oh shat bad time to dump the yak lmao. If you can find stingray it’s shark candy


----------

